# The joys of being a bunny parent



## ArtistChibi (Aug 17, 2021)

Post your "joys" of bunny parenting. It can be anything relating to your bunny baby. Such as chewed clothing, furniture, giant mess with their hay. 
Let me start. Here is my husband's jeans after Shen decided to remind us why we shouldn't leave our stuff where they can reach it.


----------



## Dakota15 (Aug 17, 2021)

ah yes the torn-up clothes haha, bunnies love to eat and destroy things.
My buns ate my nice headphones and they dig my clothing all the time too


----------



## ArtistChibi (Aug 17, 2021)

Dakota15 said:


> ah yes the torn-up clothes haha, bunnies love to eat and destroy things.
> My buns ate my nice headphones and they dig my clothing all the time too


I know your pain. So does my husband. One bite, and my husband's headset stopped working because Xiao Wu wanted attention.


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Aug 17, 2021)

Hmm? Ahhhhhh yes the time my bunny peed on the only white fancy shirt I have 
Oh and when I was feeding a diffrent pet greens I left the tupaware on the ground while feeding and my bunny too advatage of the situation and ate all the veggies in the Tupperware


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 18, 2021)

My bunny Dune was on my dad’s lap one time and decided to pee on his white tank top and what makes it all the funnier is my guinie pig did the same thing about six years ago!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 18, 2021)

Oreo has chewed a few cords to the tv, two pairs of headphones (both times it was my fault she could get to them), my school laptop charging cord, my school laptop case, my hairbrush, and more. She clearly likes spicy hay. When we first got her and weren't taking good care of her she was in a wire bottom cage and every time I took the tray below the cage out to clean it she peed! (she wasn't litter trained then) I'll try to clean her pen, but she loves to bite my feet hard whenever I do that! I still love her though!


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 18, 2021)

Iris loves my socks. She will always nip and pull them even when there's only a smidge of it avaliable. Storm loves my wired earbuds. He's destroyed at least three pairs.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 18, 2021)

To many things to count honestly. Most memorable is when Primrose used to pee on my sisters bed. I did a lot of cleaning sheets


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 19, 2021)

Just last night my bunny decided to start throwing his toilet paper roll stuffed with hay in the most noisy way possible right as I was falling asleep just so I would get up to see what he was doing.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't understand enough of bonded bunnies. Stoem and Iris are super chummy together but once a day or so, a random, small nip will occur for no apparent reason. They spend some time separate and then get chummy again. Is this normal?
@ArtistChibi do Xiao Wu and Tu'er Shen also sometimes do something like that?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 19, 2021)

This morning Oreo decided to chew on my hair. She thinks I need a haircut. I had my hair cut last night.


----------



## SirLawrence (Aug 19, 2021)

Lawrence hates when anyone clips their nails. Nothing else seems to bother him, ever, except when I clip my nails. He'll thump, even if it's across the house!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Aug 19, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> I don't understand enough of bonded bunnies. Stoem and Iris are super chummy together but once a day or so, a random, small nip will occur for no apparent reason. They spend some time separate and then get chummy again. Is this normal?
> @ArtistChibi do Xiao Wu and Tu'er Shen also sometimes do something like that?


Not really nip. But Xiao Wu does get annoyed with Shen sometimes when he's grooming and his grooming extends to her tail or feet. She hates having her tail and feet touched. Other than that, not really. >.> Though after Shen learned this about Xiao Wu, he has used it to his advantage to get her moved away from the food bowls to get to the oats we give them every now and then.  



OreoTheMiniLop said:


> This morning Oreo decided to chew on my hair. She thinks I need a haircut. I had my hair cut last night.


That's okay. Had my little stinkers wake us up at 5AM to let us know they wanted breakfast right then instead of 7-7:30 AM.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Aug 19, 2021)

Dancing for breakfast. 
Zooming inside/outside.
Stealing dogs toys.
Feed me!
I WILL find a way behind the TV cabinet.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Aug 22, 2021)

Theo recently destroyed my part of my rug which I wasn't that mad about because I need a new one. Though Friday he destroyed my lunch bag for school because I left it in my room when there was still food in it and he loves food. Ugh, I'm only kinda mad because he's too cute!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Aug 22, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Theo recently destroyed my part of my rug which I wasn't that mad about because I need a new one. Though Friday he destroyed my lunch bag for school because I left it in my room when there was still food in it and he loves food. Ugh, I'm only kinda mad because he's too cute!


Same. And they know they can get away with it, too. Just by being adorable.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 23, 2021)

Last night I came this Dune doing this when he had hay in his cage. The funniest part is this hay bag was on top of his cage which is higher than part of the gate I use to keep him in his pen. Apparently hay bags are better than freedom.


----------



## Hoolia (Aug 30, 2021)

When Gobi was a spoiled baby without a cage, he’d wake us up at 4:38 on the dot every morning to make us aware that his bowl was empty. He’d jump up on the bed and bonk us in the face until one of us got up to feed him. If we didn’t he’d lick our nostrils so we couldn’t breathe.
A year later when we adopted his mother, I found out she’d do the exact same thing. But her alarm clock was at 6:17am and she was a major licker! She’d lick my pillow until it was so soaked and gross that I couldn’t stand to have my face on it anymore. Like mother like son. 

of course at the time it was probably the most annoying thing they did? But now I’d do just about anything to be woken up by their fuzzy faces again


----------



## ArtistChibi (Aug 30, 2021)

Hoolia said:


> When Gobi was a spoiled baby without a cage, he’d wake us up at 4:38 on the dot every morning to make us aware that his bowl was empty. He’d jump up on the bed and bonk us in the face until one of us got up to feed him. If we didn’t he’d lick our nostrils so we couldn’t breathe.
> A year later when we adopted his mother, I found out she’d do the exact same thing. But her alarm clock was at 6:17am and she was a major licker! She’d lick my pillow until it was so soaked and gross that I couldn’t stand to have my face on it anymore. Like mother like son. View attachment 57404
> 
> of course at the time it was probably the most annoying thing they did? But now I’d do just about anything to be woken up by their fuzzy faces again


That sounds adorable. And at least momma got to live happily, too. You're a great bunny parent.


----------



## ACat2Cats (Jun 21, 2022)

My bunny peed in my bed when I started free roaming, he eventually stopped, but then he started EATING MY HAIR at night 
He also destroys everything within his reach, but his cuddles in the morning makes it all worth it, hes truly adorable and he has enriched my life a lot since I adopted him. 
(His name is Grey btw)


----------



## RabbitO (Jun 22, 2022)

Grey is very plush looking. You must take very good care of him.


----------



## ACat2Cats (Jun 23, 2022)

RabbitO said:


> Grey is very plush looking. You must take very good care of him.


Yea he’s adorable! And I will


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 23, 2022)

One of our n/male house cats liked to pee on our daughter's bed. Our sp/female dog used to destroy anthing she could with her teeth until we figured out why.

Ruined furniture and woodwork and household decorations. That is why there is education available on how to bun-proof and the personality traits of our pets.

Marking, and expressing their natural instincts and/pr personalities as to what our pets and animals want. 

One house bun was jealous of his significant other sleeping in the bed with him. Hence, house boy would mark on her pillow, not his.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 23, 2022)

Look closely at the bottom left-hand corner next to wall. Some bun wanted to expand the bottom section.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 23, 2022)

Bottom pic; He knew he had free roam time in my craft room. "I don't hear her, she's probably busy elsewhere in the house. hmmm, I can jump on the appropriate spots and renovate."


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 23, 2022)

2nd pic: Our Flemish Giant surprised us wrt how high he could grab something "out of reach."


----------



## FunBunMom (Jul 20, 2022)

lol, there goes all my eraser tops.. (don’t worry my buns are fine)


----------



## FunBunMom (Jul 20, 2022)

ArtistChibi said:


> Post your "joys" of bunny parenting. It can be anything relating to your bunny baby. Such as chewed clothing, furniture, giant mess with their hay.
> Let me start. Here is my husband's jeans after Shen decided to remind us why we shouldn't leave our stuff where they can reach it.
> 
> View attachment 57151


New fasion


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 3, 2022)

From a rabbit group I'm in on Facebook that posts about the many misadventures of being a bunny parent.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

ArtistChibi said:


> From a rabbit group I'm in on Facebook that posts about the many misadventures of being a bunny parent.
> 
> View attachment 62848


It’s the painful truth


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 25, 2022)

ArtistChibi said:


> From a rabbit group I'm in on Facebook that posts about the many misadventures of being a bunny parent.
> 
> View attachment 62848


What is this group called? I'm feeling like exploring home-video style bunno-memes!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jan 3, 2023)

Catlyn said:


> What is this group called? I'm feeling like exploring home-video style bunno-memes!


It has a term one might think it could be against forum rules, thus why I only said "a rabbit group I'm in".


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jan 3, 2023)

Another joy of bunny parenting, you get to learn how to draw a chibi rabbit. Xiao Wu eating Christmas light wire.





Posted this in another thread, but...it's not the only one from this image I have. However, for some reason, it's not letting me upload it. Nor my newest one. I think it's my internet because even screenshots are not loading.

Edit: HAHA! WORK AROUND! my phone. Here's the larger image of where the Xiao Wu one came from.


----------



## Chino's Mum Mum (Jan 4, 2023)

Mum is busy working, I think she needs a break. Chino jumped on me at started ripping up my book.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jan 4, 2023)

Chino's Mum Mum said:


> Mum is busy working, I think she needs a break. Chino jumped on me at started ripping up my book.


Oh no!


----------

